# Anyone up for North West Meeting?



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone (including all you lurkers)!  I was just wondering if anyone in the North West would be up for a meeting on Wednesday the 8th April, in Coleraine?  I could arrange a casual venue for a cuppa, if I had an idea of numbers?  All the support groups are miles away, and I thought it would be nice to have a local meet up.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hey loopybud,  i'm definately up for it, no support in our area so fab idea.  . keep me posted hun.  
lmk x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls im already booked up for that day ,visiting friends i havent seen in ages SORRY ,would none of yous think of coming to the tinyfeet support group when it starts up in May??


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hope you girls get sorted with a meet-up, its great to sit and chat, you'll be there for hrs , tea and sticky buns all round .


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Emak - where is the tiny feet support grouo going to be held?


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Would love to meet up but we only get back from Tenerife late on the 7th so not sure how I'll be fixed.  Keep me posted anyway.  There's a few of us from Coleraine and surrounding areas now so be good to meet up occassionally


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey loopybud tinyfeet will be held in Altnagelvin Hospital .Shaz2  started a thread earlier and if anyone is interested to contact her as she needs an idea of numbers ,it needs to be supported cause if not it wont happen ,as it use to take place then numbers started falling so the group then stopped.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey loopybud

tiny feet will be organised through infertility uk and myself and emak, we are hoping to hold it every 2nd month at least to help support everyone through these difficult times, it will be held in the mdec building in altagelvin hospital,

bascially we will need all the support we can get inorder to run it successfully, we will be arranging different speakers for some of the meetings depending on what information people in thr group require, its also open to everyones partners.

hope everyones well  

xxx sharon


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hey girls...

any date booked for the coffee??


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, Wed 8th April - save the date!!  Any idea on where?  Starbucks etc or maybe the Lodge?


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, just checking who's still on for a meeting on Wednesday in Coleraine?  Was thinking about the Lodge, about lunchtime?


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone is still interested in meeting up to-morrow, so will we just give it a miss?  I'm still on for it if there are any takers?  Louise


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hey louise thought i'd post and hopefully others follow, i'm up for meeting hope others will show intrest.  see you tomora x


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Girls I'm just back from Tenerife so will have to give it a miss today.  Am exhausted and have a mountain of washing to get done, but keep me posted on any future dates!


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Lia.  I hope u enjoyed ur holiday.  Tenerife is lovely especially Los Christianos (sp?).  Was the weather good?  Imak and I are for doing lunch to-day anyway.  We're talking about supporting Tiny Feet in Altnagelvin so maybe we could all meet there?


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Well Imak and I had lunch to-day and we had a great day.  Thanks Imak for a great day, and some insider information (the nuts etc).  It's great to chat to someone that has been through the same thing.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi its Sharon, I N UK RO for N. Ireland. I would be happy to help facilitate an I N UK support group in Coleraine. We have groups in Belfast, Omagh, Craigavon , Derry and 1 in Coleraine would be great. Please let me know how your first meet up goes and if there would be any volunteers willing to run a group and I can take it from there. Hope to hear from you all. Sharon[/color


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Sharon,  don't think there would be enough people.  It ended up with Imak and I meeting.  I have met since with Debbie from Coleraine.  However if anyone is interested I'd definately be up for it.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya shazd,

I'm with loppybud on this one, if there was enough interest count me in.....

hopefully meeting some girls next week, your more than welcome to come alone and share your ideas...  

Debby x


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd be up for that too if there was enough interest


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

i'd be up for a local meeting too..... long deserved for us oul culraine / b'money etc gals!!!!


----------

